# Standard Horizon FF/GPS



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Saw theese at the boat show. Wondered if anyone has used one or has any knowledge of them. The one I'm looking at is a CPF390i MAP. $987 Plus $82 for the transduser. 7" Hi Res 800x480 display. Built-in detailed charts for the USA (Great Lakes) and more.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont know anything about the cpf390i. I have a cp1000 on my cat. boat(11" screen) I think its as good as it gets. I am looking at a cpv 350 for my 23' cc. I all ready have the 520 black box, the c-map nt wide chip. I can say this S/H has excelent support and techs,repair turn around is about 7 days. The unit you are looking at sounds like a good unit. I am very satisfied with all my S/H products


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

